# Buckroe Beach Parking and Beach Access



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I was asked to pass this on to our Hampton Bretheren, and to those other beach enthusiasts that like to help do the right thing. Make a call, blow up their phones!

THIS MORNING'S DAILY PRESS PUBLISHED AN EXPLANATION OF THE LAWSUIT VIA A LETTER TO THE EDITOR AT http://www.dailypress.com/news/opinion/dp-ed_monltrs_02221feb22,0,3460890.story

If you remain opposed to residential development on the Buckroe Beach 'B' LOTS in Hampton and please help support the recently filed Buckroe lawsuit by contacting the Hampton City Manager ([email protected], 727-6392) and/or Hampton City Council ([email protected], 727-6315). Please tell them the following: 

1. You were (and still are) opposed to the sale of this publicly owned Hampton City property to to a private developer for residental home development and it's inherent violation of City zoning ordinances. 

2. You support the Buckroe Bayfront Park Committee and the Buckroe lawsuit filed on February 11, 2010, against the City and the developer. And lastly, that 

3. You are opposed to residential development on any of the Buckroe B Lots and want B Lots to remain as open space. 

Please share this request with those you know that would be interested especially any Hampton, VA residents. 

VCAN


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Got Mark's Email today. Done


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Thanks Rick, appreciate the support.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Not a problem Dave


----------

